# The New 90minutes Blocks - a new way to screw drivers!



## 6Yankee5 (Feb 25, 2017)

The new 90 minutes Blocks are causing concern among Flex drivers.
The Block time finishes before all the deliveries are made.
Usually, the last 2 delivery will extend beyond the block time.
Amazon knows this! 
So instead of having 2 late deliveries, the last 2 deliveries have delivery time for the next block time. 
Pretty sneeeaky!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Those must be prime now only


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Then....don't take them?

It only screws those who choose to let it screw them.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

6Yankee5 said:


> The new 90 minutes Blocks are causing concern among Flex drivers.
> The Block time finishes before all the deliveries are made.
> Usually, the last 2 delivery will extend beyond the block time.
> Amazon knows this!
> ...


When they tested it here, it was great . Generally got 5 or 6 stops close by (more $$$). Occasionally were given stops pulled from newbie routes that were farther out. When they did it here, the blocks started at the half hr NEVER went over block time, but I see your point about starting on the hr if your WH loads the route up.
Now, they have greatly reduced WH block drops. They are overlapping block times of varying lengths allowing them to be more flexible. Last week I had a four hr block, two 2hr routes, right? I had 3 1 hr deliveries, a mini 4 stop route, and a 60 min route (toward home).


----------



## tooc (Apr 4, 2017)

I think they're an alternative to 1 hour blocks... no one would take those. Plus you can chain to additional blocks... I'll usually take one if I'm close to the WH and not busy... easy $$


----------

